# Looking for gym equipment



## consideringit2009 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone here knows of a good place for me to get a decent quality elliptical crosstrainer (sort of like a ski machine), preferably something that will last.

Have been hunting around but it just isn't easy to find the shops that sell these things. I called up Technogym the other day and they quoted a ridiculous price in the range of AED 16,000! 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

try dubizzle classifieds

Fitness, gym, sports equipment in Dubai with Dubizzle classifieds


----------



## consideringit2009 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Glasceb. Have found a few on there but was wondering if anyone might know where I can buy them new at good prices?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

GO sports at Ibn Buttuta and Mall of Emirates, carrefour have range of gym equipment as well


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

well generally the malls are priced higher. I'd stay on dubizzle and see if someone sells a "new" machine.


----------

